# Airbrush Foundation



## slick (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Has anyone used airbrush foundation as is, without using a gun or compressor?  I ask because I'm looking at Temptu Airbrush foundations, and they claim that they can also be applied like regular foundation.  But I'm wondering if this yields good results?  I would love to have fewer foundations in my kit......

Thanks!


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 8, 2008)

I use silicone based foundations with a foundation brush and really like the effect they give.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayleelah* 

 
_I use silicone based foundations with a foundation brush and really like the effect they give._

 


Does MAC offer Silicone based foundations???


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 8, 2008)

i have the Temptu S/B fooundations, and when used w/o the airbrush/compressor, they are just fine! They are very sheer however.  It's hard (for me at least) to build up coverage w/o the use of my machine. Actually, have u ever used MAC's face and body foundation? Cuz that's almost exactly the look I get with the Temptu when used with a brush or fingers (dewy, sheer, just a hint of coverage). HTH!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Does MAC offer Silicone based foundations???_

 
yes, at the pro stores. they have this: MAC PRO | Micronized Airbrush Formula


----------



## slick (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you Jayleelah and Wifey806!  Super helpful ;-)  I am going to order a sample set of Temptu S/B and give it a go!!!  Thanks again!


----------



## kokometro (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the LuminessAir and I am using the Kett foundations. Mac pro has been out of my color forever. I use the kett  airbrush foundation with a 190 or even my 180 and it gives a great look.  I like the airbrush a lot but I don't use it.. lazy.

It's for swap now. lol


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_Thank you Jayleelah and Wifey806! Super helpful ;-) I am going to order a sample set of Temptu S/B and give it a go!!! Thanks again!_

 
YW! happy airbrushing!

oh, btw, if you're a pro makeup artist, u might wanna check out this site to buy temptu and brands like that: Home of Camera Ready Cosmetics where you find products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illu

that's where i get a lot of my stuff (it's cheaper) and Mary is a real makeup artist, not just a sales person.


----------



## lauranicole (Dec 9, 2008)

I have used Temptu SB airbrush with a foundation brush and it looks great!
It has the same dewy, flawless coverage as when you airbrush.  It's really easy to work with, lasts all day with no touching up, it's water resistant (great to use in really hot weather!) and it's easy to wash off.  I totally recommend it!

good luck!


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_i have the Temptu S/B fooundations, and when used w/o the airbrush/compressor, they are just fine! They are very sheer however.  It's hard (for me at least) to build up coverage w/o the use of my machine. Actually, have u ever used MAC's face and body foundation? Cuz that's almost exactly the look I get with the Temptu when used with a brush or fingers (dewy, sheer, just a hint of coverage). HTH!_

 

I agree with you, they're very sheer if used with a brush or sponge. so the client must already have a nice skin.


----------



## jayleelah (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_YW! happy airbrushing!

oh, btw, if you're a pro makeup artist, u might wanna check out this site to buy temptu and brands like that: Home of Camera Ready Cosmetics where you find products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illu

that's where i get a lot of my stuff (it's cheaper) and Mary is a real makeup artist, not just a sales person.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I just love Camera Ready!!!!!!
they have everything you need.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayleelah* 

 
_





 I just love Camera Ready!!!!!!
they have everything you need._

 
 i know, right?! are u in CA? if so have u ever been to Cinema Secrets in Burbank? that store is amaaaaazzzziiiinngggg!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 12, 2008)

oops nevermind, you're not even in the states lol!


----------



## pixichik77 (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't forget, Temptu offers pro discounts too


----------

